# Cooperstown Verdi/Wagner Doubleheader



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

We made the 4 hr drive from NYC this past weekend to take in two operas at the Glimmerglass Festival along the shore of Lake Otsego outside Cooperstown, NY.

Verdi's early comedic flop _Un giorno di regno_, was presented in English translation as "King for a Day". The plot is typical stuff: an imposter king, young lovers, arranged marriages... you know the drill. The music was engaging and Verdi's gift for melody was in evidence. I'm no music scholar, but I'm guessing there was a lot of textbook traditional Italian form going on: cabalettas, ensembles, etc.

I'm usually not a fan of translations, but it was cleverly done and, especially this being a comedy, it was interesting to experience a new-to-me Verdi work in my first language: it sounded like Donizetti and felt like Gilbert and Sullivan.

The direction by Christian Räth (of SFO Hoffman fame) was particularly strong and converted what could have been a dry academic disinterment to a real musical bonbon. The setting was the late 1950's (the payoff for that came when identity of "The King" was finally revealed - think about it.) Individual characterizations were specific and creative, even for the dozen chorus members, with lots of physical comedy and occasional choreography to keep to action rolling along. If it seemed like the both the libretto and the score got a little perfunctory toward the end of the second act, the increasingly zany stage antics made up for it.

The young cast was strong overall, but the standout to me was mezzo Ginger Costa-Jackson's worldwise Marquesa, who with her tight skirts and blonde wig piled high put me in mind of Patsy from Absolutely Fabulous. She sang a full aria and caballeta to a remarkably cooperative live poodle.

This was my first Dutchman, and seeing it in a mid-size festival theater set in a rolling countryside felt like my own mini-Bayreuth. Ryan McKinney as the Dutchman and Melody Moore as Senta were well matched and seemed fearless vocally and dramatically. Jay Hunter Morris last seen as the Met's Seigfried, was effective and almost unrecognizable as the brooding Eric.

Direction was by the festival's general director Francesca Zambello. Sleek but fairly traditional, and also very physical - a long day for ensemble members in both productions.

Overall the Glimmerglass Festival is highly recommended. The setting, the quasi-open air midsize house, the friendly staff, and the high quality productions made for a terrific festival experience.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's a few pics from the curtain calls:

King for a Day:








Flying Dutchman:


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> ... it was interesting to experience a new-to-me Verdi work in my first language: it sounded like Donizetti and felt like Gilbert and Sullivan...


Too funny!



> The direction by Christian Räth (of SFO Hoffman fame)


Are you talking about the "new" one that was first at SFO this past summer? I don't recall his name being associated with that production ... maybe an older production?



> ... Ginger Costa-Jackson's worldwise Marquesa, who with her tight skirts and blonde wig piled high put me in mind of Patsy from Absolutely Fabulous. She sang a full aria and caballeta to a remarkably cooperative live poodle.


I love Patsy. I would have paid to see THAT. lol

Sounds like you had a GREAT time. Thanks for the great review!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> Are you talking about the "new" one that was first at SFO this past summer? I don't recall his name being associated with that production ... maybe an older production?


Aha, apparently he was billed as associate director to Laurent Pelly.



> I love Patsy. I would have paid to see THAT. lol


Am I right or am I right?










Costa-Jackson was the gypsy slave girl in the Met HD Francesca di Rimini. She really made an impression on me in that small role and was a draw for me for this production.

More images here, including her with the poodle:
http://glimmerglass.org/press/photos/king-day-press-images

There's still a few weekends to catch it. Packaging two operas in a 'subscription' provided a big discount. Also for future reference we stayed at the Otsego Motel, a vintage 1950's era roadside motel on Route 20 in East Springfield (fit the theme of "King" to a tee). By far the lowest cost option in the area and perfectly adequate for the adventurous opera-goer.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Marvelous - that Patsy has some attitude! Thanks.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I know "Un Giorno Di Regno" only from the excellent Philips recording conducted by the late Lamberto Gardelli , who did so much to champion off-beat Italian operatic repertoire , which fetures Jose Carerras and Jessye Norman . It's currently available in the Decca megaset of the complete works of Verdi ,including all the operas , but my be hard to find by itself .
It's hardly mature Verdi, but is very engaging .


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I love Un Giorno di Regno,

and of course Dutchman.


----------

